# Prepaid Karte wird nicht freigeben von clickmedia4you d.o.o.(Dilmago)



## megaextrem (27 November 2015)

Hey bin wie viele hier in eine Abofalle getappt.

Weil ich eh nur ein paar Euro drauf hatte(und die eh nichts mehr abbuchen konnten),

Habe ich leider vernünftig nach denn Fernmeldegesetz gekündigt.



Trotz Kündigung, versuchen die jeden Tag von meinem Handy Geld abzubuchen.



Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, wie ich das ohne zu viele Kosten meine Nummer behalten kann. (Ohne zu Zahlen)

Ganz ehrlich. Sonst hole ich mir eine neue Prepaidkarte und buche das als Lehrgeld ab.
Danke im voraus für die Tipps und das ihr das gelesen habt.

P.s. Bei meinen Provider habe ich es schon 2 mal versucht. Die schicken mich aber immer wieder zu clickmedia4you .


----------



## Hippo (27 November 2015)

megaextrem schrieb:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, wie ich das ohne zu viele Kosten meine Nummer behalten kann. (Ohne zu Zahlen)


Theoretisch ja
Praktisch brauchst da Sitzfleisch und gute Nerven inkl. der Traute ggf auf mit einem Anwalt dagegen vorzugehen.


----------



## megaextrem (27 November 2015)

Würden die dann auch meine Rechtsanwaltkosten tragen, weil die ersten 150€ muss ich bei meiner Rechtschutz selbst zahlen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (27 November 2015)

megaextrem schrieb:


> Würden die .....


Wahrscheinlich nicht, das wäre erstmal dein Vergnügen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 November 2015)

Das sollte ohne Anwalt funktionieren.
Die Rufnummer ist Dir und ist unabhängig vom Vertragsverhältnis zu sehen. Du darfst sie also jederzeit in ein neues Vertragsverhältnis bei einem anderen Provider mitnehmen. Allerdings ist die Zustimmung des abgebenden Providers in der Angelegenheit notwendig.

Wird die nicht erteilt, leitet Dein neuer Anbieter ein Eskalationsverfahren bei der Bundesnetzagentur ein, um die Rufnummer auch ohne Zustimmung übernehmen zu können. Das kostet dann etwas mehr Zeit, aber grundsätzlich ist die Mitnahme nicht wirklich von der Zustimmung des abgebenden Anbieters abhängig.

Dein abgebender Provider darf Dir die Rufnummernportierung allerdings in Rechnung stellen. Ein Blick in die AGB dürfte da helfen. Damit der Umzug trotzdem attraktiv bleibt, bieten viele Anbieter eine Gutschrift für den Umzug der Rufnummer zu ihnen an, die etwa diesen Portierungskosten entspricht.

Ich weiß nicht, wie hoch die unberechtigten Forderungen sind, um die es sich dreht. Grundsätzlich ist der Anbieter in der Pflicht und man sollte sich nicht auf eine Schnitzeljagd einlassen. Unabhängig von der Räuberpistole, die er auftischt, hat er ja abgebucht bzw. gefordert. Welchen Taschendieb er im Rattenschwanz dahinter bedient hat, muss Dich nicht interessieren.

Bleibt der Anbieter wegen der unberechtigten Forderung(en) stur, könnte das der Grund für eine fristlose Kündigung sein. Auch, bei einem Prepaid-Vertrag wirst Du im Falle einer Rufnummernmitnahme eine Abschlussrechnung mit dem Portierungsentgelt erhalten.
Und da könntest Du dann mit der unberechtigten Forderung aufrechnen.


----------



## megaextrem (27 November 2015)

Danke für denn tipp. Glaube das werde ich auch machen, will schon meine Nummer behalten.
Muss mich noch etwas schlau lesen, wie das ganze von Aldi auf fonic geht.
Geht nur um 6,99 € die sie abgebucht haben und höchstens 21 Euro aus denn angeblichen Vertragsverhältnis.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (27 November 2015)

megaextrem schrieb:


> ....noch etwas schlau lesen, wie das ganze von Aldi auf fonic geht....


Aldi ist E-Plus und Fonic O2 - beide sind die Telefonica! Würde das eher bei Congstar oder evtl. Drillisch (smartmobil, yourfone) machen.


----------



## Hippo (27 November 2015)

und - btw - dann SOFORT die Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen!


----------



## megaextrem (29 November 2015)

Habe mich gerade etwas schlau gelesen, glaube werde Congstar nehmen.
Habe ich das richtig verstanden?
Ich muss Aldi eine Verzichtserklärung einreichen, mit der Aufforderung.
Nur das Portierungskosten von meinem Bankkonto abzubuchen oder halt zu Überweisen, weil aufladen kann ich ja die Karte nicht.

Falls Aldi schon die Vorderungen gekauft hat, lege ich vorsorglich schon Beschwerde bei der Bundesnetzagentur und Wettbewerbzentrale ein.
Damit dürfte Congstar auch ohne Verzichtserklärung, das Eskalationsverfahren einleiten.
GIEBT ES MUSTER FÜR DIE BESCHERDEN, DANN KANN ICH DARAUS ETWAS SPICKEN.

oder mache ich das jetzt zu kompleziert?

danke für die tipps und einen schönen ersten Advent.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (30 November 2015)

megaextrem schrieb:


> oder mache ich das jetzt zu kompleziert?


Yep!

Lass doch mal den Aldi weg, das ist doch nur der Vertriebsweg für die Karte/Nummer. Dein Anbieter ist doch E-Plus (Telefonica) und die machen auch den Support für ihren eigenen Kram beim Aldi.
Ob und wie du die Nummer mitnehmen kannst, weiß ich nicht. Nur wegen dem bisschen WhatsApp, den Kontakten usw. lohnt sich die Aufregung womöglich nicht.


----------



## megaextrem (30 November 2015)

Glaube das habe soweit getrieben, das gerade nicht mehr aussteigen kann. 
Die Beschwerden liegen schon bei denn stellen und die Mails zu Congstar und eplus sind geschrieben. Auf noch mehr Mails habe ich keine Lust


----------



## Hippo (30 November 2015)

Handeln und erst hinterher fragen ist grundsätzlich der falsche Weg wenn man sich nicht sicher ist ...


----------



## Inesmaus (13 Februar 2016)

Was ist da denn jetzt rausgekommen ?
Einer 
Freundin ist etwas ähnliches passiert


----------



## BenTigger (14 Februar 2016)

megaextrem wurde zuletzt gesehen:
19 Dezember 2015


----------

